# EICAR MA Filmmaking



## bhavyac10 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello Everyone
I just got selected at EICAR, Paris for their MA Filmmaking Program. Can anybody tell me if this school is good for film direction or not? It has got mixed reviews on the internet, so I am a little confused. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jessie (Feb 20, 2022)

bhavyac10 said:


> Hello Everyone
> I just got selected at EICAR, Paris for their MA Filmmaking Program. Can anybody tell me if this school is good for film direction or not? It has got mixed reviews on the internet, so I am a little confused. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


There are some Americans who go to EICAR and have posted some videos on youtube commenting on the school, maybe you can check them out.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 20, 2022)

There's this review for the undergrad:














 EICAR International Film School of Paris


	 					EICAR Film school review
					


Kiajum
Dec 24, 2019








1.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: France






There's also a bunch of posts on it if you search EICAR.



			Search results for query: EICAR


----------



## bhavyac10 (Feb 20, 2022)

Jessie said:


> There are some Americans who go to EICAR and have posted some videos on youtube commenting on the school, maybe you can check them out.


Thank you. Will definitely check them out.


----------

